# Road Tax OCT 2014



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

SO you no longer need a tax disc and apparently it's non transferrable not sure if you'll be able to get a refund on it either https://www.gov.uk/government/news/vehicle-tax-changes


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

about time ...was annoying having to keep that bit of paper on the screen especially in this digital age 

monthly Direct debit is a good idea as well ...depending on that works on price as no doubt there will be a premium


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

ivor said:


> SO you no longer need a tax disc and apparently it's non transferrable not sure if you'll be able to get a refund on it either https://www.gov.uk/government/news/vehicle-tax-changes


It says you can



> If you have been paying your tax annually or every 6 months, you will get a refund for any full calendar months left on the tax period when you tell DVLA you no longer require tax.


----------



## Parlivus (Apr 17, 2010)

Do you HAVE to use direct debit?


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Vehicle will still need to be taxed, it is just that there will no longer be a need to display a paper disc.

"If you have any remaining months left on your current paper tax disc from 1 October 2014, you can either remove the tax disc from your vehicle or display the disc until it expires. "


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Parlivus said:


> Do you HAVE to use direct debit?


This was published in December 


> DVLA will offer motorists the ability to spread their vehicle tax payments should they wish to do so.


but it's not so clear on the latest announcement.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Why mess about paying the tax with no disc why not just send for a sticker to put on your number plates Same with disabled road tax why not issue a number plate with the disabled badge on the plate so no one can use the disabled blue badge


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

phillipnoke said:


> Why mess about paying the tax with no disc why not just send for a sticker to put on your number plates Same with disabled road tax why not issue a number plate with the disabled badge on the plate so no one can use the disabled blue badge


Because Blue Badges can be used by other drivers for the purposes of transporting the Blue Badge holder about. I used to run my mum to the Bank in my car and we could legally park directly in front of the Bank using her Blue Badge because she couldn't walk far,


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

What im i going to do with my pair of matching ali tax disc holders now!!!!! Just bought a new pack of sticky pads too!!!!!!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I can see this causing trouble. 

I'd guess a lot people will opt for monthly payments. 

Many people rule out cars with high emissions because of the road tax of £450 in a one off payment. Now you can see people think it's only £40 per month now. 

Then you've got the people who run out of money every month and miss direct debit payments. 

I can see cars getting flagged up on a regular basis due to missing payments and then there will be the costs of chasing people up. 

I think it should remain at the 6 or 12 months paid in advance. Not giving people more credit and payments to make.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

For me it will make life a lot more manageable nit having to find lump sums of 200 quid per car at a time . Dvla are saving loads apparently shame they wont reduce road tax !


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Have mixed feelings on this tbh.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Can they not just add it at the pumps, fair on people who only use the speacial car on weekends, of course not because they wont get as much cash then!


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

This just means one less trip to the post office for me


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Can't see it being any different for me, I just won't have to put it into the car once a year.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Deniance said:


> Can they not just add it at the pumps, fair on people who only use the speacial car on weekends, of course not because they wont get as much cash then!


You just know if this happened they would manage to screw everyone over


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Shaun said:


> Can't see it being any different for me, I just won't have to put it into the car once a year.


Or as I've done a couple of times... bought the disc, stuck it away until the 31st and then forgotten to put it up!

Luckily I've never been done for it, but know of folk wh have for similar!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

lobotomy said:


> Or as I've done a couple of times... bought the disc, stuck it away until the 31st and then forgotten to put it up!
> 
> Luckily I've never been done for it, but know of folk wh have for similar!


lol I did this the other year... left it months too... lol


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

^^^^
Same here, just read this and realised that my tax disc is in the glove box from when I bought my BM back in October 2013.......best I dig it out!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I agree that it should be kept that you buy it in 6 or 12 months blocks. The people who will no doubt pay monthly will be those who spend more on there mobile phone and are crap at budgeting. I can only see it leading to more number plate thefts to avoid ANPR cameras.

It would be much better if they could link number plates to cameras in petrol stations where if you are not taxed, mot'd or insured it doesn't allow you to get fuel would be great.

From what i can remember you can get a refund on tax when you sell the car, however i don't think you can actually buy a car with any tax left on it, the person selling it has to remove the tax and cannot sell the car with it.


----------



## mally (Jul 15, 2006)

At least I'll not be dropping them damn Richbrook screws down the back of the dash anymore and I'll be able to give the inside of the screen a good clean without having to clean round the holder!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Deniance said:


> Can they not just add it at the pumps, fair on people who only use the speacial car on weekends, of course not because they wont get as much cash then!


 They have already added it on at the pumps, as fuel duty (58p per litre) and VAT (20-25p per litre) on top of the basic cost of the fuel (50p per litre)

So they have to think of a different means of taxation, to avoid people getting annoyed enough to complain.

So we also have to pay "Road" Tax....which isn't actually spent on the roads, it just goes into the general taxation fund for the Government to spend.


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

miles better idea is this. always thought discs looked rubbish


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Posted it in a previous thread.

Come October this will be going in mine. 



Old Skool Rules.


----------



## donnyo (Mar 13, 2007)

I know tax discs are a pain, but one less thing to stop people changing their car's identity is a pain. Least if they swapped the plate for a bogus one, the tax disc could still give away (potentially) the vehicle's original identity. I know nothing is foolproof, but I wouldn't like someone to use a clone of my plates and run off without paying for fuel with my car's identity.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

not for getting to tax a car was never a problem its the mot I forgot on my wifes megane it was due its first one a I forgot about it totally (almost 8 months passed) don't Germany do something with them stickers on the number plates for tax and test??


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

This is brilliant! Admittedly its not a reduction but its certainly going to be keeping up with the times!

they now need to make an App for Smart Phones so you can check a vehicle for Taxation when you are purchasing a new car.

this will make my life easier in the future!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

20vKarlos said:


> This is brilliant! Admittedly its not a reduction but its certainly going to be keeping up with the times!
> 
> they now need to make an App for Smart Phones so you can check a vehicle for Taxation when you are purchasing a new car.
> 
> this will make my life easier in the future!





> When selling a vehicle to a new vehicle keeper, the vehicle tax will no longer be transferable. Vehicle tax will end when a vehicle is sold and the new keeper will need to get the vehicle taxed immediately before the vehicle can be used.


That will make second hand buying more complicated


----------



## Parlivus (Apr 17, 2010)

I just hope we don't have to trust DVLA to actually setup/collect/update systems to say that the Direct Debit has been processed. They are without a doubt the most inefficient, incompetent public service I have had the displeasure to deal with in the past few years.

They are bound to ****-up the collected/failed Direct Debit register at some point, causing the ANPR systems to do thousands, if not millions of false-positives. You've got to think that the number of transactions here is potentially twelve times the number they are currently dealing with.

*34.5 Million vehicles = 414000000 potential payments to keep track of a year.
*


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

i missed that, however, it does say that you can do it online... so therefore you can do it immediately via your phone could you not?


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Direct Debit for your road tax :lol::lol: mines only £30 a year :thumb:

suppose its OK if you have a Porsche Cayenne


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Lets face it, it is a new idea from the Government & we know the success rate any Government has with new computer systems. I can see this being a total disaster.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

iPlod999 said:


> Posted it in a previous thread.
> 
> Come October this will be going in mine.
> 
> ...


 That is fab, that would make a good crimbo present for my bros a reg fiesta, where can you get them?


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/301098107706?nav=SEARCH


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Personally I used to love wandering round the car park at work looking to see how much the VED is on different cars


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

I can see this leading to a sharp rise in ANPR cameras in society. Cops will no longer be able to spot a car driving by with the wrong colour tax disc displayed. Which often leads them to bigger things i.e. no insurance, drugs etc. So expect more people being pulled for routine checks, which is fine if youve nothing to hide. But it scares me to think how bad this big brother society is getting though.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I might be in the minority but I'm all for the police using ANPR if it helps gets uninsured cars off the roads.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Natalie said:


> I might be in the minority but I'm all for the police using ANPR if it helps gets uninsured cars off the roads.


Me to. Generally speaking I'm all for ANPR full stop.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Natalie said:


> I might be in the minority but I'm all for the police using ANPR if it helps gets uninsured cars off the roads.





Puntoboy said:


> Me to. Generally speaking I'm all for ANPR full stop.


and me, since I have nothing to hide


----------

